# roxburgh castle



## gracie7 (Sep 5, 2014)

I am chronicling my time at sea and one thing I am stuck on I Signed on the Roxburgh Castle April 1970 a group of us walked up the gangplank and there were police and police cars everywhere we were eventually told the police investigation would take 2or 3 weeks so we could not sail so we signed off again we were on there for 4 days my memory after all this time is vague but it happened but I can find no record of anything about this! Does any one recall anything from that time!


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day,gracie7,m,today.03:46.re:roxburgh castle.you were on the roxburgh castle in 1970.i was on her.47/48.out of victoria docks as my discharge book says,name of ship."roxburgh castle",, and official number,180491and tonnage,t.4746n.p.h.858there is a 23 year difference.from when you joinend.was it a new ship.thanks for posting regards ben27


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

There has been two Roxburgh Castles, almost identical in design.
First was built in 37 and sunk in 43
Second was built 45 and went to the breakers in 71.
So you two were on the same ship but at the start and end of her life.

More about both of them here:
http://www.bandcstaffregister.co.uk/page183.html


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

I went aboard the Roxburgh Castle in 1966 to have a look around while she was waiting for the fruit season to start.
I can't remember which S African port it was.
I was on the Capetown Castle at the time, and would have cheerfully transferred to Roxburgh given the chance.
I was told that the " R - Fruit Boats" Could out run the passenger ships, don't know if this was true or not.....


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day chris isaac,sm.yesterday.15:55.#3.thank you for your informative post,great photo of a fine vessel in the link,regards ben27


----------



## NOEL MUTCH (Jun 12, 2012)

*Noel Mutch*



ben27 said:


> good day,gracie7,m,today.03:46.re:roxburgh castle.you were on the roxburgh castle in 1970.i was on her.47/48.out of victoria docks as my discharge book says,name of ship."roxburgh castle",, and official number,180491and tonnage,t.4746n.p.h.858there is a 23 year difference.from when you joinend.was it a new ship.thanks for posting regards ben27
> 
> 
> May as well join Roxburgh Castle fans .I joined her in May 1946 jn Bombay, as a DEMS Gunner,I was returning home after a two year stint out East and was scheduled to return via Troopship (Andes.. I think) but on looking on the notice board in the DEMS Office there was a notice asking for volunteers to disarm Roxbrough which was returning to the UK via the Cape. The best thing I ever volunteered for.She was a lovely ship our accommodation ,compared to what I had experienced,was luxury, Very happy memories of Roxbrough and of course returning home it was "the Icing on the cake "
> ...


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day noal mutch,m,today.05:36.re:roxburgh castle.glad to hear from you.she was a great ship.glad you enjoyed being on her,more to the point glad you made it home,great post.regards ben27


----------



## gracie7 (Sep 5, 2014)

*onboard incident*

Thanks for replys and photos all good I only got 4 days on board but I can distinctly remember thinking a good ship and good crew but something happened onboard April 1970 as all the police were there and we were told we could not sail as the investigation would take at least 2 weeks so I was asking if anyone remembered anything about that??


----------



## Bill Cooper (Nov 13, 2014)

May as well join Roxburgh Castle fans. I joined her in 1967 in Rotterdam, she was a good ship with a good crew but she was a bad feeder.I was also on the Rotherwick,Tintagel,Stirling,Capetown,Pendennis and Richmond Castle.
Happy Days!!!


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

gracie7 said:


> I am chronicling my time at sea and one thing I am stuck on I Signed on the Roxburgh Castle April 1970 a group of us walked up the gangplank and there were police and police cars everywhere we were eventually told the police investigation would take 2or 3 weeks so we could not sail so we signed off again we were on there for 4 days my memory after all this time is vague but it happened but I can find no record of anything about this! Does any one recall anything from that time!


Hi Gracie ....

You don't mention the port where this happened ? You could always try the newspaper archive for the local papers there around that time ....
Good Luck ...
Cheers
Andy


----------



## azis (9 mo ago)

gracie7 said:


> I am chronicling my time at sea and one thing I am stuck on I Signed on the Roxburgh Castle April 1970 a group of us walked up the gangplank and there were police and police cars everywhere we were eventually told the police investigation would take 2or 3 weeks so we could not sail so we signed off again we were on there for 4 days my memory after all this time is vague but it happened but I can find no record of anything about this! Does any one recall anything from that time!


G,day gracie7

Years later I know - so hope you are still around!

I was the RO on Roxburgh Castle (GBGS) in 1970. I joined the ship in Tilbury (early 1970) and we did a short coastal across to the continent before receiving orders to go 'deep sea'. This was unexpected and after a quick crew change in Dover at 0200, we headed back to South Africa. I have attached an image of the ship taken by Skyphotos, underway in the Channel (off Dungeness lighthouse) on the morning we sailed. 

I vaguely recall that we spent a couple of weeks in Cape Town before doing ports around the east coast. We returned to Cardiff in April and docked early morning - I recall the night before arrival Roxburgh was involved in an SOS incident coordinated by Lands' End Radio (GLD) involving a ship in distress off the southern coast of Ireland.

I won't ramble further, but in answer to your question the contingency of police and customs at Cardiff to greet the ship was the result of a tip off that there was an illegal import of drugs taking place i.e. Dagga from South Africa. I am aware of this through the radio communications that took place days before our arrival in the UK. The long stay in Cardiff was the result of the difficulty in searching a relatively large ship and its cargo. I signed off Roxburgh Castle the following day and took leave before joining Clan Alpine in Avonmouth, so am not aware of the outcome.









Hope this explanation clears up the mystery.


----------

